# W8 Reliability



## w8d4it (May 13, 2007)

I have a 2003 Passat W8 with 40k miles that has been in my VW dealership's shop for nearly a month. I took it in when it started idling rough and the mil came on. Since that time they have replaced the cam adjustors, solenoid, replaced a cracked vacuum line, flushed the crankcase, replaced the spool valve and a "retainer". VW of America has now instructed the dealer to cease all repair work and replace the engine, but I haven't received an explanation yet as to why the engine requires replacing. I absolutely love this car and despite the initial hiccups with the ignition coils, the controller that required a software patch and sunroof drain issue that left a couple inches of standing water inside the cabin, I couldn't be happier with the car. Up to this point, all the parts and labor have been covered under the powertrain warranty, which will expire in September. The dealer told me that with the cost of the new engine, labor and parts they are already into the car for $26k. Here is my concern. The current warranty will expire in September. I am trying to get an extended warranty for the new engine, but if I don't receive one I'm not looking forward to having to foot a similar bill on my own. Should I be concerned about a recurrence or does this sound like an anomoly? As the technician noted, I take very good care of my W8, so this is not an issue of maintenance. Has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Reliability (w8d4it)*

It happens. I've seen it with VW's and I've seen it with hand-built AMG engines (one with 23 miles smoking like the Space Shuttle on launch). With all the things working in unison, or in this case NOT, you're better off with an engine. My last job was at an Audi dealer. A 2004 A6 2.7T was burning a quart of oil every 400 miles. "Tech Support"







says to replace valves. So out of the bottom of the car comes the engine. Job done. Still burns oil. "Replace the heads." Out the engine comes again. Still burning oil. "Replace the short-block. Transfer the new heads from the old block." Out comes the engine again. "This car has 47,000 miles on it. Can we replace the timing belt and tensioner as well ?" *"NO."* Oil burning solved. What got towed back in 2 weeks later with a broken timing belt and bent valves in the NEW heads ? Drop the engine AGAIN and do a valve job with new belt and tensioner...


----------



## w8d4it (May 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks for the response. As I said, I really love this car, so it won't take much to convince me that I should keep it. 
On another note...I wish I would have sought out this forum earlier. I was always curious about the availability of aftermarket performance options for the W8 and the thread on the chip availability has peaked my interest.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Reliability (w8d4it)*

Did a custom exhaust on mine too.. Sounded soooo nice.


----------



## One Eyed Jack (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (w8d4it)*

I don't think I would classify this as an anomoly. My 2003 W8 is currently dis-assembled in the shop with the cam adjuster diagnosis. There is another W8 in the same shop with the same issue. The work on mine is being done first and should be completed by the end of the week. Service has already had the car for two weeks. I must say that I read ,with horror,







your account regarding this issue. My ride has 51K on it and it is always driven spiritedly, but never beaten. The prospect of having this happen again post warantee will weigh heavily on my choice to either keep this bad boy or not. (Any tastey poop on that R36 making it Stateside?) Whatever happens I will follow up this post with the update.
Cheers...


----------



## w8d4it (May 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (One Eyed Jack)*

I am very sorry to hear that other people are having the same issue. I wonder if that has anything to do with VW's decision to just have the engine replaced? Well, I finally got my W8 back from the dealer with the new out of the crate engine.....44 days after dropping it off. That doesn't include the previous two visits before that for essentially the same thing. I asked the service department for two things: an explanation of the reason that the engine was replaced and an extended warranty. As for the former, I was told that the picture that was sent to VW Technical Support of the bottom half of the engine and oil pan showed metal shavings. As for the latter, I was told that I have to call VW Customer Care myself and plead my case for an extended warranty on the engine. The service technician did confide that he has seen VW give an extended warranty in similar cases and thought that I had a good chance of getting it approved. So far so good on the new engine, but it's only been about 200 miles. As frustrating as this process was, I am trying to remain the optimist. I now have a brand new engine that in the worst case should get me at least another 40k miles or 4.5 years. By that time, I will probably be ready to move on to something else. Maybe that GTI W12 Concept car will miraculously make it to production







Maybe VW knew of some flaw with the original engine design and the replacement I received is a revamped design that won't have this same problem! Like I said, I'm an optimist. 
On a comical note, my wife received a call from a Volkswagen representative while I was out of the country to survey me about my recent maintenance experience. She politely told them to PLEASE call back in a week as my car had been in the shop for 44 days and I had plenty of time to develop opinions. This may be the first time that I have ever looked forward to answering one of these surveys. I'll be sure to grab a cold beverage and make myself comfortable before I start. Good luck with your repairs and keep us informed.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: W8 Reliability (One Eyed Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Eyed Jack* »_I don't think I would classify this as an anomoly. My 2003 W8 is currently dis-assembled in the shop with the cam adjuster diagnosis. There is another W8 in the same shop with the same issue. The work on mine is being done first and should be completed by the end of the week. ...









Did you get your car back?


----------



## One Eyed Jack (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (Rdoppie)*

Hey, I did get my car back. They replaced the cam adjusters and solenoids. I got it about ten days ago and it ran fine until this morning. Rough idle and the mil came on. I drove directly to the dealer and dropped it off. They told me this afternoon that it was a bad coil pack. Should get it back tomorrow. I have already had two of the coil packs replaced. I asked if was one of the new ones, or one of the originals. They are going to check. I was told that I had the re-designed coil pack being a late '03 build. This BS is starting to make me nervous.


----------



## 2VWowner (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (One Eyed Jack)*

Was curious as to whether you had any update to your latest issue. Or how w8d4it did with getting VW to put a warranty on the new power train.
Thanks


_Modified by 2VWowner at 1:40 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## w8d4it (May 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Reliability (2VWowner)*

I haven't had a chance to call VW Customer Care yet to ask about the extended warranty. I'll let you know how that goes. As for the new engine, all appears to be running well. The only problem that I've noticed is that they didn't recharge the A/C after they finished the repair work. Details, details, details. It's not terrible, but the A/C is not able to cool the cabin if the outside temperature is above 87 F. This was the same thing they forgot to do when they replaced the cam adjusters. One other thing that I noticed is that the oil level is low, it barely registers on the end of the dipstick. Again, details, details, details.


----------



## bubu1 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: W8 Reliability (w8d4it)*

W8 front crank bearing fails around 100k and causes oil pressure to drop and consume oil and adventaully total failure of the engine. W8 are a bad design that is why they dont offer it in any of the newer model cars or tourag.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: W8 Reliability (w8d4it)*

Carefull with the A/c
It could lead to more expensive problems down the road







I am currently waiting on the final diagnosis of my A/c problem in the Polo


----------

